# Just got wolf in the water



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Well i searched all over, and couldn't find a reliable source to download Killer Instincts: Wolf in the Water......so I splurged and went out to circuit city and bought it....very good movie! But im gonna help out the community and put it up for download, right now I am ripping/compressing it...then i will find a host for it....

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

email it to me @ [email protected] make sure that it is not over 2gigs.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> email it to me @ [email protected] make sure that it is not over 2gigs.
> [snapback]1092193[/snapback]​


Same here - [email protected]


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

aww dude you got to hook me up i will love you


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

guys i am not going to e mail it to you, unless you can provide a long term host for it, i dont want to sit here and send out a 600meg file every day to different people....i am going to find a host so I only have to upload it one time, and people can download it whenever they want....so please dont ask me to e mail it to you


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> guys i am not going to e mail it to you, unless you can provide a long term host for it, i dont want to sit here and send out a 600meg file every day to different people....i am going to find a host so I only have to upload it one time, and people can download it whenever they want....so please dont ask me to e mail it to you
> [snapback]1092276[/snapback]​


sounds reasonable, let me see if my buddy can afford the bandwidth but it would only be temporary


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

daaaaaan said:


> Well i searched all over, and couldn't find a reliable source to download Killer Instincts: Wolf in the Water......so I splurged and went out to circuit city and bought it....very good movie! But im gonna help out the community and put it up for download, right now I am ripping/compressing it...then i will find a host for it....
> 
> Hope you guys like it.
> [snapback]1092186[/snapback]​










Thats piracy...


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> daaaaaan said:
> 
> 
> > Well i searched all over, and couldn't find a reliable source to download Killer Instincts: Wolf in the Water......so I splurged and went out to circuit city and bought it....very good movie! But im gonna help out the community and put it up for download, right now I am ripping/compressing it...then i will find a host for it....
> ...


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I mean comon...its only $7.00 to buy it....ya I know its cool if you dont have to pay for it but $7...we pay more than that in food for the fish....


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Um, actually it is legal what I am doing.....I bought the DVD legally, i am putting it on my computer legally, i am putting it on a server legally, I am in now way forcing anybody to do anything with it...it's just "there", if you wish to download it then you can, but i have no controll over it.......

It would be "piracy" if i uploaded it and charged 5 bucks per download, or sat here selling copies of the DVD I made.....I am simply just "sharing" it.....ever hear of kazaa or limwire, or napster? Your mom ever teach you to share?









So no, it's not piracy.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> Um, actually it is legal what I am doing.....I bought the DVD legally, i am putting it on my computer legally, i am putting it on a server legally, I am in now way forcing anybody to do anything with it...it's just "there", if you wish to download it then you can, but i have no controll over it.......
> 
> It would be "piracy" if i uploaded it and charged 5 bucks per download, or sat here selling copies of the DVD I made.....I am simply just "sharing" it.....ever hear of kazaa or limwire, or napster? Your mom ever teach you to share?
> 
> ...












I agree


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> Um, actually it is legal what I am doing.....I bought the DVD legally, i am putting it on my computer legally, i am putting it on a server legally, I am in now way forcing anybody to do anything with it...it's just "there", if you wish to download it then you can, but i have no controll over it.......
> 
> It would be "piracy" if i uploaded it and charged 5 bucks per download, or sat here selling copies of the DVD I made.....I am simply just "sharing" it.....ever hear of kazaa or limwire, or napster? Your mom ever teach you to share?
> 
> ...


well said brotha


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

all I need is a host guys, anybody have any friends? file is 518 megs, i am trying to compress it more.

edit: I have 3 versions I can give out to be hosted:

1 file- 518 meg (good quality)
3 files- 90 megs each (pretty good quality)
1 file- 200 meg (ok quality)

somebody find me a host and let me know which one to send them!


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Rapidshare or Yousendit

I dont know if they have a limit on filesize


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

You should just toss it on limewire or sumthin.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

zippa said:


> You should just toss it on limewire or sumthin.
> [snapback]1092778[/snapback]​


I need my bandwidth for battlefield 2....


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

nah not limewire i tried it there and they download in canada its wack


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a web server it could go on?

If you can get it to me somehow i could host it for 24 hours, as its only legal for 24 hours

Alternatively, turn your pc into an ftp host and not turn it off for a couple of days, just let us know your ip address and we can log on


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

just spotted its on emule aswell, but sources are low. get it on an ftp maan


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> Well i searched all over, and couldn't find a reliable source to download Killer Instincts: Wolf in the Water......so I splurged and went out to circuit city and bought it....very good movie! But im gonna help out the community and put it up for download, right now I am ripping/compressing it...then i will find a host for it....
> 
> Hope you guys like it.
> [snapback]1092186[/snapback]​


I have a few web servers I can use. Send me the high quality and low quality one to give people the option. I guess U cansend it to me over MSN or some other way...

msn is [email protected]


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I got mine over limewire
it went smoothly


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

wow you actually got something off limewire??

That would be a first!

In fact I tried limewire the other day on linux and i must say its come a long way fromt he good looking / bad performing p2p it once was... i leave that to kazaa


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

MSN me I'll get it on FTP the morning

pm me for email addy


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> daaaaaan said:
> 
> 
> > Well i searched all over, and couldn't find a reliable source to download Killer Instincts: Wolf in the Water......so I splurged and went out to circuit city and bought it....very good movie! But im gonna help out the community and put it up for download, right now I am ripping/compressing it...then i will find a host for it....
> ...


Alright I'll send it your way, I would rather have it on a server than a FTP....


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > daaaaaan said:
> ...


ok add me to msn


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

i dont have or use MSN, get at me on AIM at newjack77


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

it doesnt matter, ftp works through iexplorer anyway


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

send it my way ill get it up as a .torrent


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

get that on a server so i can dl that. i've been looking for that for a while but couldnt find it, not even on limewire.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Is anyone doing anything with this? Its been over 48 hours since I offered to host it.

I'm half way through downloading it from limewire, but its stopped due to no sources.

If anyone has it let me know so it can be hosted


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

corbypete said:


> Is anyone doing anything with this? Its been over 48 hours since I offered to host it.
> 
> I'm half way through downloading it from limewire, but its stopped due to no sources.
> 
> ...


is that MSN address your e mail address? I am at work right now, just give me an e-mail address that can support a file that is 518megs....if you dont have one I can send you an invintation to a Gmail account if you would like.....

I have no idea what MSN you are talking about....


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> corbypete said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone doing anything with this? Its been over 48 hours since I offered to host it.
> ...


MSN messenger, its a chat and file transfer program from microsoft (http://messenger.msn.com/) you add me as a buddy using my email address and away we go.

Im just checking now if my email accoutn will take huge files...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> corbypete said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone doing anything with this? Its been over 48 hours since I offered to host it.
> ...


I added you to AOL so you can send it that way. If not you can go to 
http://messenger.msn.com download that and my email for MSN is [email protected]

I think I can receive large emails at [email protected] but much better to send it through MSN. I have a few web servers I can put it up at.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

my aim is eminemkid102 and my email is [email protected] and i would realy like it if you sent it. i am about to go buy iut cause i want to see it so bad but im low on money im 16 and i cant get a job cause i dont have a ride. thanks if u send it or if you try and cant


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

moving this to the lounge.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i give up after 3 days


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

my email is pm me i can accept 50 gig max


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

*yawn*

we all want it, it doesn't sound like its getting sent anywhere or hosted, so the advice is:

Download LIMEWIRE

Search for 'Killer Instincts'

Download it (it will be 5-600mb)

Once I have it I will be sharing it on limewire for all, however the one source I did have has left, I only have half of it (24minutes) so far...


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

corbypete said:


> *yawn*
> 
> we all want it, it doesn't sound like its getting sent anywhere or hosted, so the advice is:
> 
> ...


Hey smart ass, fine if you are tired of waiting then get it off limewire......
I am sending it to a guy right now, and he is going to host it ASAP, i am sure he will create a thread/post in this one...expect it soon.

I guess thats the appreciation i get for trying to help people out.....


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

dan i really appreciate it, how bout putting a password on the file so only people who u choose can download it, could use pm to send passwords to people who u would like to send it to


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> dan i really appreciate it, how bout putting a password on the file so only people who u choose can download it, could use pm to send passwords to people who u would like to send it to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like 3rd grade thinking


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > dan i really appreciate it, how bout putting a password on the file so only people who u choose can download it, could use pm to send passwords to people who u would like to send it to :nod:
> ...


yeah sounds stupid to me cause then he would be acting like an asshole himself. why not share with everyone? just cause one person says somthin stupid? i cant wait to see it and would hate not to see it cause i dont know someone


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i didnt mean it like that, just a way so that that asshole dosnt get to see it and everyone else who asks him for the password can


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Guys, everybody no matter who will be able to see it, that one a hole wont keep the whole class in for reccess......some people just need to be a little more apreciative of people trying to help the community as a whole....

Yea I COULD HAVE sent it out a lot sooner to SOME people by e mail, but then i would have to stay updated w/ a thread, and waste a lot of time on complete strangers....i feel i did this the best/most efficient way to get it out to the most people.....sure you had to wait a couple days, but trust me it will be worth the wait.......

The file is 520 megs, so be prepared to download it.......i feel sorry for you 56k'ers....


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey I wasn't trying to be a smart ass, but the fact everyone was requesting it, expecting it to be delivered were delusional.

If you're impatient, like me, get limewire, otherwise it will no doubt be on here in a few days.

If I get it sooner, i'll host it immediately, but by the look of these limewire sources im gonna be last in line!!!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

oh well, i'll just buy the moive.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

On another plus note, ive just rented the other piranha documentary, as soon as it arrives i'll host it.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i need to see this ish already


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> i need to see this ish already
> [snapback]1098868[/snapback]​


Dude, then just buy it...Its only like $10.00. Damn people are so cheap nowadays. No offense to you...but everyone burns and rips everything...What happened to just BUYING things?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > i need to see this ish already
> ...


thats gay who does that anymore lol it just 10 dollars in my pockit if i download it.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Aaronic has it now I sent it to him, he should be uploading it soon I assume....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

any luck?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > PuffPiff said:
> ...


Actually its a lot gayer to sit there trying to download a file off of limewire for days because there is only 1 source...when you could just hop into your car and go buy it and be done. It's one thing to borrow a dvd from a friend and copy it...its another wasting hours and hours waiting for some stupid sh*t to download just to be a cheap ass and save a few bucks...while ruining the sales of a particular item.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


i second that and i cant wait to see the movie and recording industry cuttin back in a few years cuz of all the piracy. These are the same cheap bastards that would bitch the loudest if they were selling sump and somebody just coppied it and gave it to everyone.


----------



## piranha keeper8094 (Jul 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


i will buy it too







but i cant find it any where!


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

honestly i could care less, im poor, there rich, i need my 10$ more than thet do


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Why not join a dvd rental website, and pay your £9 a month for unlimited DVD's to your door?

I signed up today, and tommorrow a piranha discovery channel DVD is arriving


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

piranha keeper8094 said:


> i will buy it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can buy it right HERE for $9.99 and you get the anaconda dvd 2...Its a 2-pack.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

You guys are so dumb sometimes.....


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

why not just download it for free, i can spend 10$ on a lot better things than the tv


----------



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi M8,Could u send me the wolfs in the water download as i can not buy it in the UK(i have tried)You seem like the only fella that has it and is willing to download it to us piranha fury members,Thanks
cheers Saj
































daaaaaan said:


> Well i searched all over, and couldn't find a reliable source to download Killer Instincts: Wolf in the Water......so I splurged and went out to circuit city and bought it....very good movie! But im gonna help out the community and put it up for download, right now I am ripping/compressing it...then i will find a host for it....
> 
> Hope you guys like it.
> [snapback]1092186[/snapback]​


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

delta said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...


I missed this post earlier...but you are exactly right my friend...If all these people that commited piracy...actually put theirselves in the position of the record/movie/game companies...They'd want to fine and arrest everyone ripping and burning their product.

Think about it...If you were trying to sell something...How would you like it if thousands of people "borrowed" it...and copied it...and You got NOTHING out of it...and are still stuck there trying to sell that same item...You'd be f*ckin pissed...So that's why piracy is GAY.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

yeah but they dont need the money that bad, we need it a lot worse, i love the feeling i get when im watching pirated movies or playing pirated games knowing that some rich f*ck cant afford a solid gold whine rack for his personal jet


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> So that's why piracy is GAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really depends on what piracy you're talking about in my opinion. I solely steal music and refuse to buy it because I specifically would like to see the large record companies go out of business. In today's age of technology the record companies are neither necessary for the distribution or production of the product, only the marketing of the product. I personally don't like my money going towards the marketing of bad music so that the record companies can dictate what songs the radio plays to ensure the biggest buying market (teenagers) are up to date on the coolest new fashion statement bands. Artists deserve money for their work, and I see them in concert to make sure they get it. However, the sooner the record companies go bankrupt the sooner music becomes about what's good and not what's cool to a bunch of 16 year olds who either hate their parents or want to be gangsta "just like fifty".

My 2 cents anyhow


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> yeah but they dont need the money that bad, we need it a lot worse, i love the feeling i get when im watching pirated movies or playing pirated games knowing that some rich f*ck cant afford a solid gold whine rack for his personal jet
> [snapback]1100201[/snapback]​


That's true...but you're not just affecting that rich f*ck...You're affecting his employees too...Beleive me...It affects everyone in a way...The less money the rich f*ck has...The less money he's gonna pay his employees...which is now affecting the everyday Joe like me and you.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > So that's why piracy is GAY. :nod:
> ...


Agreed







...which is why most artists are taking the smart route and going independent and telling those big record companies


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Back to topic, is it hosted yet? Surely a five minute job if you really do have web servers and wern't just trying to get a quick copy









MY web server is sitting here, just aching to host both this film and another piranha documentary.... oh and Piranha 1 +2 the movies


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

FTP the vid to 81.178.182.59, using and ftp program or simply drag and drop in explorer in XP.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

no password or user name?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

no, its free to go, login anonymously


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hmmmm if i use the browser it says it cant do it, if i use my FTP program it says Permission Denied when i try any of the files


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

you will not be allowed to download it yet, users are currently uploading files and take priority.

Once uploaded fully, the gates will be opened and you can download freely.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i got in just fine using ie


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Good news though, the two most sought after videos are being uploaded as we speak.
Check again in a few hours, you might just be lucky


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

awsome, how fast will this be?

btw i dont care how fast just askin


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

what the upload or your download?

the upload will be finished in about 1 and a half hours, and your download will depend on how many people hammer the server. so slow i imagine, but you can set it and walk away









I'll make a fresh post when its ready, with all the details and filesizes etc.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah... use bit torrent or serve it with an FTP to ONLY P-fury members on here... that way you cannot be in any type of trouble...









BTW: i bought it for $3 shipped free!


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

need a idiot proof description on how to use 81.178.182.59
is this the sever address


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I'll provide more soon, the servers getting a hammering as it is, so the less the merrier at the moment!

I'll give you more in a few hours
cheers


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

let us know when you post it up and thanks.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hey corby, im in the same position as zombie. i got no clue about any of the stuff you guys are talking about. i just really wanna see the vid.lol.

once the server has calmed down and stuff, would you be able to post a "Retard's Guide to Downloading Wolves in teh Water"??haha. cause thats what i need.lol.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Absolutely

I'm on here all the time, as soon as the servers emtpy I'll let you lot on!

Peace.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

do you need a certain program to download it? or will it be more of the 'click and DL' variety?lol


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

what do i click on piranhas?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nvm i found it it is goin to take a long time and i got comcast cable lol


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> nvm i found it it is goin to take a long time and i got comcast cable lol
> [snapback]1100979[/snapback]​


damn, everyone keeps getting thru to the site but me








i guess that i need to just be patient


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

LOL it seems like everyone has stopped posting in various threads in order to DL this stuff :laugh:


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

lol i think we're gonna bring down the internet people 

we've got 15 users logged on right now, im almost considering restricting them all to 2 at a time


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

ok, 4 in at a time, brings the speeds up again and get people in and out quicker. sorry but the best thing, or we have 15+ users all waiting 3 days to download!!!!!

keep your download managers attacking the ip, and once in you'll be cooking on gas


----------



## Mr_kIpLiNg (Jul 8, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> guys i am not going to e mail it to you, unless you can provide a long term host for it, i dont want to sit here and send out a 600meg file every day to different people....i am going to find a host so I only have to upload it one time, and people can download it whenever they want....so please dont ask me to e mail it to you
> [snapback]1092276[/snapback]​


Why dont you just BITTORRENT the file ?

would be ALOT easier... also if it is DVD then i would rather have the WHOLE disc?? LoL

Nate


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

dont bittorent it, cause i h8 download programs and it dosent work for me anyway


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

im gonna share on limewire now also, so if you cant log ont he server try limewire.

good luck


----------



## piranha keeper8094 (Jul 4, 2005)

what website is it in


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Just type in Limewire on your search engine and download the file to your PC
It's like Kazzaa or Napster but faster IMO....But I've been trying all afternoon to download and it's saying "need more sources". Basically it's not working yet.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

hhaa yeah but limewire is full of bullshit spyware, f*ck that sh*t i thought he was going to host it on a server?


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> hhaa yeah but limewire is full of bullshit spyware, f*ck that sh*t i thought he was going to host it on a server?
> [snapback]1101386[/snapback]​


I haven't had any problems yet with Limewire like I did with Kazza but then again I run scans on my PC every day to weed out the bad stuff.
You're right though, he did say he was going to put it on a server.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i already downloaded limewire, i have microsoft anti spyware, it tells you when the bullshit is trying to install itself on your computer, ( you know that sh*t that comes with them p2p programs called SPYWARE) anyways, limewire was about the worst ive seen besides WAREZ p2p lol


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

OK....What site do you think is the best for sharing files?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

its still hosted on my server guys, this was just an alternative if you couldnt get onto my server this evening.

there MAY be a limewire lite, yunno a spyware free one, however it IS the best P2P out there at the moment, it just depends what spyware you're scared of.

Its working too, there were 5 people downloading it when I got up this morning, so you may have to keep re-searching for better results.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Hola when you get your copy, I'll put a newbies guide to downloading up later when there are no slots.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok the How-To is up
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=5&t=90535&st=0


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Aaron is an asshole for getting a quick copy, i try to help the community out, he says he has a server to put it on, f*ck you dude.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

what do u mean u sent him a copy because he said he had a server and then he bolted because he was lying in the first place?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i typed in wolf in the water on my limwire and this is all that came up

how we drugged and ********* a stripper at my party

wtf


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

wolf in water was a tight movie


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> piranha keeper8094 said:
> 
> 
> > i will buy it too
> ...










I have been looking forever for it and couldn't find it. I just ordered it from that site, your the man


----------



## piranha keeper8094 (Jul 4, 2005)

i downloaded by corbypete sever it took me about 12 hours to downloaded


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> Aaron is an asshole for getting a quick copy, i try to help the community out, he says he has a server to put it on, f*ck you dude.
> [snapback]1104152[/snapback]​


buddy f*ck you maybe you should have wrote to me to see what happened before you go making assumptions you dumb sh*t


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

hey come on lads, so something didnt work out, big deal, its on the web now on my server, feel free to host your own if possible, these things dont always work out as they could but lets not start getting at each other necks huh?

if you have a server, get it up, it will be a help for us all, even me


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

F*uck this I bought a NEW 2pack for $9.18 on ebay (real copies) 












































Some so called server you have there, BS. I can do the same with my home computer, which means you dont have the bandwith to host to muliple users efficiently. Its better to have a web hosting company host, because they have the band with.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> F*uck this I bought a NEW 2pack for $9.18 on ebay (real copies)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well feel free to host it then when they arrive.

And don't get angry with me pal, you're not buying anything here, this is a freebee off my own back

Man there's no pleasing some people








to you too, impatient idiot.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

DC2RJUN said:


> F*uck this I bought a NEW 2pack for $9.18 on ebay (real copies)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, what is your deal? Congrats for buying the DVD. Corbypete is doing this as a FAVOR to PFury members. There are many members on this site that do appreciate the time and effort that he has put into this.

If you can do the same from your home computer... then do it or STFU.

Better yet, just STFU.









BTW Everyone (except DC2RJUN) should vote for corbypete for July's MOTM


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> DC2RJUN said:
> 
> 
> > F*uck this I bought a NEW 2pack for $9.18 on ebay (real copies)
> ...


You STFU SHUV THAT BOOTLEGGED SERVER UP YOUR ASS WHILE YOU'RE AT IT SUPER HERO


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

How to START AN FTP SERVER

1. INSTALL IIS (lookin add and remove programs folder then add and remove windows components)

2. INSTALL THE FTP protocol ( WHILE INSTALLING IIS CLICK ON DETAILS WHILE IIS IS CHECKED OFF, CLICK ON FTP SERVICE.

3. INSTALL microsoft .net framwork1.1 or newer (not necessary but could be used for your ftp web page).

4. -Make a folder where you want the file to be downloaded from.
-Go into that folders property under security tab add internet guest account. then share it, dont forget to set rights for it (read,list)only.
-Go in to admin tools\internet information services expand ftp sites tab then right click on virtual directory, then scroll to new, virtual directory then go through the wizard name it what the folder you created was named. 
-Browse for the folder you created or you can type in the location where it is (i.e.C:\Documents and Settings\fu\My Documents\1)
5. Go to the ftp sites properties, then security accounts tab confugure it to how you want it. The message tab lets you input a message that users see.

That is how you can start a micky mouse ftp server without installing a server os or havein the bandwith to host it also.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> How to START AN FTP SERVER
> 
> 1. INSTALL IIS (lookin add and remove programs folder then add and remove windows components)
> 
> ...


What does bandwidth have to do with running an IIS Ftp server? your bandwidth is your bandwidth is your bandwidth wether u use a program as an FTP server or IIS Ftp server.. and if all u want is an FTP server u dont need a server OS like linux or windows server 2003 (which i have experience with both)


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> DC2RJUN said:
> 
> 
> > How to START AN FTP SERVER
> ...


I was just showing anyone can have an ftp server
so the answer is download speed and like i said ALSO you dont need a server os to have ftp why are you repeating what i said. Its just micky mouse. obvously you dont have enough experience. Learning it at shcool is different than doing it for a living and with supporting multiple users BANDWITH is a major issue.








Do you even know what those ftp programs do? i.e kazaa. they combine bandwith by downloading from multiple user who do have the file. this may not be obvious to you because the bandwith speed seems much more than it is because it is faster than what it is normaly downloading from a single user.

Let the man speak for himself wtf 
So all and all buying the vid. is faster and not having to deal with all that hassle


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > DC2RJUN said:
> ...


Bud, I never went to school I learned everything first hand in a working environment and at home. You obviously know nothing when you say FTP program examle kazaa. Kazaa has nothing to do with FTP. FTP is File Transfer Protocal incase you didnt know. Kazaa is a p2p program. BANDWIDTH is based on your connection to the internet, weither you use windows 98 and a ftp program or windows server 2003 IIS FTP or Linux ftp program it will all be the same. Unless the bandwidth and usage was so high 10mb+/sec only then would a server OS possibly help the situation.

Basically you have no idea what the hell you are talking about


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not even going to entertain this idiot.

Who said no-one else could set up and ftp themselves? Not me... I would encourage it.

And you don't need IIS to have an FTP, its much easier than that, and can be done on a windows 95 pc if you really want to. FTP is just a protocol, nothing more, its up to you how you decide to present it, often IIS etc. is total overkill for the job.

I've offloaded over 10gb since I set this up, thats about 20 copies of the DVD, so there's 20 happier people, thats all that matters. Regardless of bandwidth, and ftp is an ftp whether its in my kitchen talking to my laptop in the lounge over chicken wire, or in a rack hooked up to the internet.

Sounds more to me like someone is jealous for not doing it first. Well don't be, I'm not the first to get this to the public, just the first to explain it to newbies in more detail.

Now give it a rest


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> DC2RJUN said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


Ok whatever on this is gettin to heated you got me on the ftp part im gonna chill. not because i feel i dont know what im talkin about......







this is bad cutomer service


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

corbypete said:


> I'm not even going to entertain this idiot.
> 
> Who said no-one else could set up and ftp themselves? Not me... I would encourage it.
> 
> ...


The hell with doin it first I can do that properly at work!!!!!!!!!!!! with al the right equip....
ACUALLY I WANTED A COPY, HONESTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok, i have no personal problem with you, i see you got frustrated over the saturated bandwidth, thats fine, but I'm not selling anything, "its here if you want it"

customer service LOL


----------

